# Old mouse, Sore leg



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

I have a little girl, Angel, who has had many problems since her sister died so I am hoping for some advice on how I can help her.

Firstly she started scratching herself quite a lot. At first I thought it was mites but have treated her many times. She seems to end up with sores and cuts on her back and legs, which I apply creams to and they heal well. Within days of healing she starts all.over again.

Secondly she has a Sore back leg. She is nearly 3 now so she isn't as active as she used to be, but she seems to be lop sided and a bit wobbly on her back leg. She is still walking around and playing on her wheel, but it does slow.her down and she struggles with climbing in to her tubes. She has slimmed down quite a bit too but is eating fine, especially her mealworms and choc drops and biscuits.

Could this all just be due to old age? Or am I missing something? I don't really want to take her to the vet as she is quite a jumpy mouse and when I took my last mouse the vet told me he had a brain tumor or ear infection so I should put him down..which I refused and she gave me medicine for an ear infection. Within a day he was much better and lived another 6 months!

Thank you for all your help in advance!

Xx


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not sure how much useful advice you could get for her condition as it could be many things. She's a remarkable age, but it does sound like the main thing is that she's just slowing down. I think being an only mouse after losing her sister could cause some of the problems - stress and related skin reactions. I'm sure she's getting heaps of attention from you, though, and it's probably not a good idea to get her a new companion at her advanced years as this could be problematic.

Spoiling her a bit with (a few) extra treats won't hurt. A vet could perhaps prescribe something if you think she's in discomfort. Otherwise, just look out for her quality of life and take things as they come. Sorry I can't be much more help - maybe someone else may have something more constructive to offer.


----------



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

Hi,

Before her sister died i did try adding a new friend with them and Angel seemed quite aggressive towards her. She seems to be in no pain or discomfort as she is still playing, eating and drinking fine. I have her in a habitrail Ovo cage, well two put together, so it is quite large and she has plenty of toys which are changed around every week or so. She has a 'den' full of treats which she sits in quite regularly so is getting plenty of treats and attention. She is quite thin though, so does anyone know of any foods which i can give her that may fatten her up a little? She is quite fussy with her foods and is currently enjoying peanut butter with porridge oats and meal worms.

Thank you for your help, i feel a bit better knowing that there isnt too much to worry about x


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Look, it sounds like you're doing all you can. There's no point in fattening her up too much - she's better off at a natural wieght for her age.

I meant to add in the last post - it's a credit to your care as well as her good genes that she's lived to 3 or thereabouts. That's a wonderful lifespan and she's still going!


----------



## AngelMouse2012 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you, my other two didnt seem to live as long but shes doing quite well


----------

